# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Turqia ne prag te "Pranveres" ?

## Akili-A

ne nje site shqiptar, nje vajze shqiptare qe jeton ne turqi raporton:

    Miq te mi gazetare... Stambolli dhe Turqia po kalojne kohe shume te veshtira, nen nje dhune te fjales dhe lirise e cila ka kohe qe po kthehet ne dhune fizike dhe qe nuk eshte shume ndryshe nga ajo e Sirise se para pak muajve. Per fat te keq media ketu eshte aq nen censure sa nuk pasqyron dot asgje nga ato qe ndodhin cdo dite. Ju lutem mos jini te pa vemendshem ndaj zhvillimeve ketu... Nese deshironi ndiqni dhe ndihmoni ne shperndarjen e lajmeve. Ju pershendes.
    Next Message:
    Sapo u raportuan vdekjet e para si pasoje e dhunes mbi perfaqesuesit e shoqerise civile qe jane ne proteste qe prej 3 ditesh. Forcat e rendit kane bllokuar ambulancat dhe mjeket duke mos i lejuar te ndihmojne protestuesit e dhunuar.




Protestat ne Turqi nisen pasi nje park i vjeter i Stambollit po kthehet ne qender tregtare me stil arkitekturor nostalgjik te otomanizmit, dhe te nje pike ushtarake qe do te ndertohet ashtu sic pat ekzistuar aty dikur. Protestuesit, nga shoqeria civile, Opozita dhe komuniteti i artisteve jane perplasur fort me policine. Kauza e protestuesve nuk eshte thjesht mbrojtja e ketij parku, por kundershtimi i nje kryeministri qe mund te beje c'te doje, - raporton, The Guardian

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013...clashes-police

----------


## Akili-A

raportohet qe protestat kane filluar edhe ne qytetet e tjera si Bodrum, Konya dhe Izmir

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22732139

----------


## freeopen

> ne nje site shqiptar, nje vajze shqiptare qe jeton ne turqi raporton:
> 
>     Miq te mi gazetare... Stambolli dhe Turqia po kalojne kohe shume te veshtira, nen nje dhune te fjales dhe lirise e cila ka kohe qe po kthehet ne dhune fizike dhe qe nuk eshte shume ndryshe nga ajo e Sirise se para pak muajve. *Per fat te keq media ketu eshte aq nen censure sa nuk pasqyron dot asgje nga ato qe ndodhin cdo dite.* Ju lutem mos jini te pa vemendshem ndaj zhvillimeve ketu... Nese deshironi ndiqni dhe ndihmoni ne shperndarjen e lajmeve. Ju pershendes.
>     Next Message:
>     Sapo u raportuan vdekjet e para si pasoje e dhunes mbi perfaqesuesit e shoqerise civile qe jane ne proteste qe prej 3 ditesh. Forcat e rendit kane bllokuar ambulancat dhe mjeket duke mos i lejuar te ndihmojne protestuesit e dhunuar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protestat ne Turqi nisen pasi nje park i vjeter i Stambollit po kthehet ne* qender tregtare me stil arkitekturor nostalgjik te otomanizmit*, dhe te nje pike ushtarake qe do te ndertohet ashtu sic pat ekzistuar aty dikur. Protestuesit, nga shoqeria civile, Opozita dhe komuniteti i artisteve jane perplasur fort me policine. Kauza e protestuesve nuk eshte thjesht mbrojtja e ketij parku, por kundershtimi i nje kryeministri qe mund te beje c'te doje, - raporton, The Guardian


Pallavra po shkruan o akil.Media na qenka ne censure sipas teje dhe asaj shqiptares.Ka tre dite qe dihet protesta ne Stamboll,je shume i vonuar ne sjelljen e te rejave.
Ja disa nga mediat qe na qenkan te censuruara;
http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/anasayfa/
http://www.milliyet.com.tr/Haber/index.html
http://www.aksam.com.tr/
Nese do te tjera i ke ketu (mjafton te kerkosh per te mos shkruar gjera pa vend)
http://www.quotidiani.net/turchia.htm

Nuk eshte Qendra Tregetare me stil ''nostalgjik otomanesk'' por eshte rikonstruktimi i kazermes qe ka qene ne ate vend qe ka te beje me nostalgjine otomane.(kjo kazerme biles ka qene e ndertuar ne stil ruso- indian te asaj kohe).Cdo ''gazetar'' apo ''analist'' i shquar me pare verteton burimin apo faktet pastaj i servir ato si te sigurta.

ps; nuk me behet shume vone se c'behet ne Turqi por thjesht per te qene te sakte.

----------


## Akili-A

> Pallavra po shkruan o akil.Media na qenka ne censure sipas teje dhe asaj shqiptares.Ka tre dite qe dihet protesta ne Stamboll,je shume i vonuar ne sjelljen e te rejave.
> Ja disa nga mediat qe na qenkan te censuruara;
> http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/anasayfa/
> http://www.milliyet.com.tr/Haber/index.html
> http://www.aksam.com.tr/
> Nese do te tjera i ke ketu (mjafton te kerkosh per te mos shkruar gjera pa vend)
> http://www.quotidiani.net/turchia.htm
> 
> Nuk eshte Qendra Tregetare me stil ''nostalgjik otomanesk'' por eshte rikonstruktimi i kazermes qe ka qene ne ate vend qe ka te beje me nostalgjine otomane.(kjo kazerme biles ka qene e ndertuar ne stil ruso- indian te asaj kohe).Cdo ''gazetar'' apo ''analist'' i shquar me pare verteton burimin apo faktet pastaj i servir ato si te sigurta.
> ...


per te qene  i sakte ju solla linkun e the guardian dhe bbc.
jo vetem kaq por vetem une kam sjelle lajme nga turqia mbi politikat otomane te erdoganit.
te cilat nje dite do sjellin nje rezultat te tille brenda ne turqi, pasi shoqeria atje ka vite qe po polarizohet. dhe ky polarizim do sjelli perplasje te madhe nje dite. nese erdogani do rrije ne pushtet.

----------


## freeopen

> per te qene  i sakte ju solla linkun e the guardian dhe bbc


Si ishte ajo puna e censures se shtypit se nuk po e kuptojme!?

----------


## Akili-A

> Si ishte ajo puna e censures se shtypit se nuk po e kuptojme!?


po ben lojra fjalesh tani?????

----------


## freeopen

Aspak,vetem se trillimet nuk me pelqejne. te mjaftonin 5 min per te vertetuar ate qe ke shkruar.

----------


## Akili-A

> Aspak,vetem se trillimet nuk me pelqejne.


trillimi i mesazhit te asaj vajzes???? 
apo ti jeton ne turqi dhe e njeh me mire situaten???
apo te paguan erdogani per ti bere reklame pozitive???

----------


## freeopen

Trillimine vazhdon ti mbas asaj vajzes.
Nuk jetoj aspak ne Turqi.
Mire mua qe me paguan ai ''gomari'' per ti bere reklame pozitive,po ty kush te paguan per ti bere te kunderten?
Te thuash te verteten nuk ben aspak reklame dhe e verteta ty te pelqen apo jo.

----------


## Akili-A

> Trillimine vazhdon ti mbas asaj vajzes.
> Nuk jetoj aspak ne Turqi.
> Mire mua qe me paguan ai ''gomari'' per ti bere reklame pozitive,po ty kush te paguan per ti bere te kunderten?
> Te thuash te verteten nuk ben aspak reklame dhe e verteta ty te pelqen apo jo.


mos bej lojra fjalesh... po sill te vertetat ketu mbi lajmin. 
ti as ne turqi jeton e as gjyqet e strasburgut nuk i njeh. qe turqia eshte vendi me burgimet me shumta te gazetareve (ja kalon edhe kines).
dhe vjen ketu te besh njeriun qe thote te vertetat. 

kur nuk di gje nga turqia pse futesh ne debate te tilla???

----------


## qeveriablu

> jo vetem kaq por vetem une kam sjelle lajme nga turqia mbi politikat otomane te erdoganit.
> te cilat nje dite do sjellin nje rezultat te tille brenda ne turqi, pasi shoqeria atje* ka vite qe po polarizohet*. dhe ky polarizim do sjelli perplasje te madhe nje dite. nese erdogani do rrije ne pushtet.


Shume e polarizuar shoqerija Turke,aq sa 10 vite votojne AKP ne shumice apsolute ( 70 %)  :ngerdheshje: ... Sa eshte e polarizuar Greqia,ne cdo 4 muaj zgjedhje parlamentare  :perqeshje: 

Referenca e ofruar per ngjarjet ne Turqi - " nje vajze shqiptare qe jeton atje"...haha

----------


## freeopen

Akil,lojrat e fjaleve po i ben ti qe hidhesh nga nje dege ne tjetren.ketu po flet per protestat ne parkun ne fjale dhe aspak per gazetaret dhe gjyqet e straleshit.
Per lajmin qe ke sjelle nuk ka aspak censure ne mediat turke,akoma nuk te mbushet mendja.

Ti jetoke ne Turqi keshtu qe qenke i mireinformuar apo punon te Gjykata e Strasburgut.
Mjaft more se le nam.

----------


## Akili-A

> Shume e polarizuar shoqerija Turke,aq sa 10 vite votojne AKP ne shumice apsolute ( 70 %) ... Sa eshte e polarizuar Greqia,ne cdo 4 muaj zgjedhje parlamentare 
> 
> Referenca e ofruar per ngjarjet ne Turqi - " nje vajze shqiptare qe jeton atje"...haha


turqia ka probleme me orientimin e vet si komb apo si shtet. 
nje pjese si qemalistet qe duan te jene te orientuar drejt perendimit, dhe otomanistet e erdoganit qe duan drejtimin drejt islamit.

kjo nuk eshte gje e re. dihej perpara se erdogan te merrte pushtetin. dihej qe ne fillim te viteve 90. me islamistin Necmettin Erbakan u be kryeminister, dhe ushtaraket e hodhen nga 
pushteti ne vitin 1997 dhe partine e tij e nxorren jashte ligjit.
erdogan eshte pasuesi i tij.  
kjo lufte mes qemalisteve dhe islamikeve eshte e perhershme ne turqi.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> turqia ka probleme me orientimin e vet si komb apo si shtet. 
> nje pjese si qemalistet qe duan te jene te orientuar drejt perendimit, dhe otomanistet e erdoganit qe duan drejtimin drejt islamit..


Te dy pjeset ama kur vjen puna te greku jane gati ta grisin prej mendereje apo jo? Dmth nje pike bashkuese e rendesishme qenka prezente!

----------


## Antiproanti

Eshte koha per puc ushtarak te radhes...

----------


## Akili-A

Disa ekspertë thonë se është një kazan që po zien dhe mund të derdhet.
Ndoshta nata e mbrëmshme në Turqi ishte sinjali se kazani ka nisur të derdhet.
Turqia ka hyrë sot në ditën e dytë të protestave të dhunshme me përplasje mes policisë dhe demonstruesve në Stamboll dhe Ankara.
Një protestë që nisi fillimisht si një kundërshtim ndaj një plani për të rizhvilluar parkun Gezi në të famshmin Sheshin Taksim u përshkallëzua shumë shpejt pasi policia përdori gaz lotsjellës.
Ndërkohë BBC raporton se protestuesit tentuan që të marshonin drejt parlamentit.
Policia u përgjigj dhunshëm, ndërkohë që demonstruesit këndonin Të bashkuar kundër fashizmit dhe Qeveria të japë dorëheqjen.
Një dëshmitare tha për BBC se policia ka hedhur gaz lotsjellës nga helikopterët, ndërkohë që transporti publik u bllokua.
Mbi 40 mijë protestues tentuan të kalonin urën që ndan Azinë dhe Europën.
SHBA ka shprehur shqetësim për mënyrën se si po e trajton Turqia protestën, kundër Amnesty International ka dënuar taktikat e policisë.
Dëshmitarët thonë se gazi lotsjellës dhe topat me ujë u përdorën kur demonstruesit po protestonin paqësisht.
Protestuesit nuk pranuan që të priten pemët në parkun Gezi, duke thënë se ajo është një nga të paktat zona të gjelbra në qendër të Stambollit.
Korrespondenti i BBC thotë megjithatë se kjo protestë nxjerr në pah pakënaqësinë në rritje ndaj partisë në pushtet, sidomos mes të rinjve. Këta të fundit thonë se në vend po ndodh një islamizim i frikshëm.
Partia e kryeministrit Recep Tayyip Erdogan i ka rrënjët në islamin politik, por thotë se është e angazhuar për një sekularizëm shtetëror.
Javën e shkuar parlamenti turk miratoi kufizimin e konsumit të alkoolit mes orëve 22:00 dhe 06:00./tema

----------


## Darius

Ne nje CT board qe marr pjese prej vitesh, nje prej antareve aty qe eshte dhe ne industrine e turizimit, eshte aktualisht ne Izmir duke shoqeruar nje grup turistash amerikane. Sipas saj mediat vendase po i bejne nje blackout total ngjarjeve dhe ajo cfare po transmeton media perendimore eshte vetem maja e ajzbergut. Sipas ketij burimi jane vrare 4 veta ne Stamboll (qytet ku ajo pritet te mberrije sot ne dreke) dhe protestat po pershkallezohen shume. Guida e tyre turke sapo ishte shprehuar qe me ne fund po nis Pranvera Turke. Mungesa e informacionit nga mediat e huaja apo sasia fare e paket e tij mbi ngjarjen nuk eshte dicka per tu habitur. Mjafton te kihet parasysh informacioni tejet i kontrolluar apo me keq akoma, i manipuluar nga mediat kryesore perendimore mbi ngjarjet ne Tunizi, Egjypt e sidomos Libi. Gabimi fatal i Erdoganit ishte fakti qe ai harroi qe eshte vend i NATO-s dhe nuk do e lejoje njeri te shnderrohet ne nje vend islamik dhe e dyta, afrimi me Rusine ishte hapi i fundit qe i shtyu ata qe marrin vendime t'i japin si peshqesh Pranveren Turke.  Ja disa foto nga protestat e djeshme:

----------


## Darius



----------


## xhori

sipas  akilit  i bie  qe  ne   franc   dhe greqi vitin e kaluar  u be  pranvera    keto dite ne suedi

----------


## Darius

A Letter to the Rest of the World
By ateloco | Posted 11 hours ago | Turkey


A Letter to the Rest of the World

I can be the first to admit that I've never been very politically active. I always watched from the sidelines. This is the first time in my 30 years that tears well up for what is happening just up the road from where I write these words.

Living abroad for many years, it was easy to brush off foreign news of civil unrest. Watching it on TV was always like some action movie, easily commented upon and then quickly brushed off as I watched in local bars or airport lounges.

Seeing the Istanbul police attacks for the first time today was chilling. Police are not only using tear gas, but plastic bullets, water cannons and physical violence. The photographs are all over social media worldwide.

Police are packing people into the subway stations and throwing in tear gas, attacking hospitals where the injured are being treated. A man and a girl have reportedly been killed. Even a politician has been seriously injured.

People from all ages and races, all political viewpoints are coming together to fight. People are moving up towards Taksim, being attacked and pushed out and then relentlessly returning to the site of the attacks. People are angry to the core of their beings.

Amongst the plight, it warms the soul to see people uniting together. While being attacked earlier, people threw lemons from their houses to remedy the effects of tear gas. Others let each other into shops. People are leaving out food and water for each other on street corners.

At the moment I write these words, helicopters are throwing gas bombs onto innocent civilians just up the road. The chilling sound of sirens is in the air. Its almost like one of those films you watch from afar. Sirens and the sound of the night mosque prayer come together in an ironic harmony.

*The Turkish media has been silenced and it is up to the rest of the world to help spread the word of these civilian attacks. Notify your local and national media, and tag them on twitter to make them speak the truth about what is happening. This is a for humanity, no less.
*
Twitter tags may be tagged with the following media outlet tags:
@bbc @cnn @aljazeera @nytimes @foxnews @newsweek @theeconomist @reuters @huffingtonpost @whitehouse @bbcclick @usatoday @gawker @usweekly @parisreview @usabreakingnews @bbcworld @abc @cnnlive @politico @newyorkpost @abc7

For live streaming of the attacks (click on the blue video icon on the top right corner)
www.dha.com.tr...

For continually updated photos of the attacks:
http://occupygezipics.tumblr.com/

Twitters top trending tag:
#direngeziparki

----------

